# Sunday Morning......



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

.....got blowed out.
Made it out with my dad. Wind was about 10kts over the forcast, and more East than NE :thumbdown:
Looked out deep for reds, got beat pretty good. Headed for cover along the beach. Found good spanish on the way, but a pack of sharks made quick work of those that got hooked, and it wasn't our targeted species. Got up along the beach in a bit calmer water. Spotted one big lone bull, no shot  Spotted three more bulls together, but i couldn't get it together quick enough to lay down a clean cast across them. They were sitting perfect in a little cut doin' what reds do, waiting to ambush in the current flow. Cut our losses early, took the family to the fair in the afternoon. 
Salt on the wounds. One of my dads friends sent a picture when the school of bulls popped up :cursing::wallbash:
Still an awesome morning on the water with my dad :thumbsup:
...oh and it was my 12 year anniversary, so saved a little face coming home early :thumbup:
L8, Harry


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I hear and sympathize with your frustration. We were out in the hobies a couple weekends ago doin our best for the rodeo. I lost three nice kings on big tackle and chased schools of bonita like an idiot. I got to cast into them a couple times but they would not take what I had. Which leads to my question for you sir...what is the name of the pattern that you tied for those bonita? I would like to tie some up before this coming weekend. Glad you had a good day on the water. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I just call it "Dime Piece" but it's the same as about 30 other patterns out there, so nothing special :no: 








There is a reason the NC Boyz call 'em "sippers", because that's what they are doing. Not really crashing through baits or being agresive on the feed, but just running around sipping up the "snot bait". As the temps drop, the bait and patterns will get bigger, they get more aggresive in their feeding, and a bit easier to fool with big patterns. Blood minnows (grown up snot?) bunker, etc...., will start exiting the bay into the gulf. Sipper BoBos can be tough, don't let 'em beat ya down I can assure you, I have cursed at my share :cursing:

L8, Harry


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

coool, preciate it.


----------

